# Where are the normal points of failure on metal stands over time?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Also wondering how the effects of rust play on the structural integrity of the stand as well.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Dont think metal stands usually fail. I mean, I'm sure after a very long time they'd start to wear down but that time frame is probably a lot longer than anyone would want to keep the stand. The only reason I see a metal stand failing for is rust damage that corroded enough metal to damage structural integrity.


----------

